# Crazy-Mart fuel question



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Crazy Mart, what fuel are you using in your turbo e engine?
Regular? Premium? Other?
Thanks in advance


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

velardejose said:


> Crazy Mart, what fuel are you using in your turbo e engine?
> Regular? Premium? Other?
> Thanks in advance


How about a PM for questions like this?


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Thought about it, but could be of interest to other e series engines owners 
Sry


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

lol ...youd had a faster response in pm ... but here it is... im using the best canadian fuel available ... petro-canada 94.. its like supreme ... they got regular thieft, medium steal and premium "i cost more than taxi"... wich is 87 - 89 - 91 octane rating... Petro-can is the higher quality fuel around because theyre the government 1st taker on imported gallons ... And my car's been tuned for max timing advance with it... i can use 91-92 oct but it changes the sound a lot.. gives me some spare room if i go anywhere that doesnt have a 94 oct available... 

NOw the FU**** price is stupidely high today ... the weither just got the price higher ... it passed from 1.159$/ liter to 1.349/ liter !! ... insane !! ... and thats not the supreme price ... i just fulled my sentra.. costed 48$ can and it was just over the 1/4 ... supreme is now 1.489$/ liter ... 

i guess thats the price to pay


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Thx a lot :thumbup:


----------



## grymKnt (Jul 19, 2005)

WOW Thats about $5.70 us a gallon. And I thought $3 for the cheap stuff was high.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

well, it stabilising it self a bit... not much, so i still pay around 1.35$/liter for the supreme ... costy !!


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

PetroCanada around here is only 91oct.
I mainly use Pioneer Magnum93 or Sunoco94.


----------

